# Show me your museum entrances!



## ayeeprill (May 5, 2020)

So I did have my museum entrance done, as such:







However, with the secret beach now serving a purpose, I had to repurpose an incline to go down there (I'm at max inclines), as I hate carrying a ladder around. So I need to redo this area. Although, now I'm honestly thinking about sucking it up and just using a ladder when Redd is here.

Show me what you did with your museum entrance to help me make a decision!


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 5, 2020)

Wow, what you made is amazing! I just tossed a couple potted plants and a gumball machine in front of my museum and called it good. ^o^;>


----------



## xxxxnatalie (May 5, 2020)

Mine is a WIP. You go through the plaza and to the right to get to the incline to the museum. Right now it's the only way to get to the museum so I consider this whole thing the "entrance" When I originally made it I thought that the museum would be more visible from the lower level but you can hardly see it.


----------



## nerfeddude (May 5, 2020)

Mine is kinda wip, I had symmetry messed up, plus there's a villager's house right next to this cliff which I can't move because they're unpacking xd


----------



## MightyMunchlax (May 5, 2020)

__
		https://acprincesscat.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F617331758790328320

This is my museum area right now. Still working on organizing my flowers and building up the bottom part of it cause I just redid that whole area, but I'm happy with the symmetry. (I will never not be salty that the museum is an odd number of spaces wide and therefore making the area symmetrical is hard)


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 5, 2020)

I tried to keep it natural and rustic......in other words,I just threw some flowers and bushes in front.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (May 5, 2020)

As for your secret beach problem, what I did from like the very beginning when I got terraforming was I deleted the back layer of my cliffs that runs along the back of my town so I can walk behind everything from one end of the island to the other (I'm lazy and don't like running all the way around sometimes) so I can easily get to it from there. Though tbh I did open up my whole secret beach area and turn it into an onsen with a private beach so Redd gets to watch people soaking in a hot spring when he visits lol.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 5, 2020)

xxxxnatalie said:


> Mine is a WIP. You go through the plaza and to the right to get to the incline to the museum. Right now it's the only way to get to the museum so I consider this whole thing the "entrance" When I originally made it I thought that the museum would be more visible from the lower level but you can hardly see it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 253761View attachment 253762View attachment 253763View attachment 253764



wow this is so beautiful! I really like your style, do you have any other cool pics of ur island?


----------



## salem.bells (May 5, 2020)

This is my museum entrance , right side leads to a picnic/statue viewing area and left side leads to mini cafe.
--
Still working on flower organization and teraforming the outer areas near the location of museum


----------



## tajikey (May 5, 2020)

My museum entrance is pretty basic. My island and buildings are exactly where I want them for now. I'm sure over time that'll change. Maybe if/when Nintendo releases an update that includes the purchase of a structure permit. I can't stand waiting a day between changes.


----------



## raqball (May 9, 2020)

Here is mine in 3 part... Front entrance, left side (Gulliver items) and right side (Celestial items)..

If it would ever stop raining on my Island (7 days in a row now - YAWN) I could get better photos...

Entrance:





Left side:





Right side:


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2020)

I'm still working on ways to make it better, but this is what it looks like currently!
Honestly not sure why I love that dinosaur standee so much, but it's staying.


----------



## Hay (May 9, 2020)

salem.bells said:


> This is my museum entrance , right side leads to a picnic/statue viewing area and left side leads to mini cafe.
> --
> Still working on flower organization and teraforming the outer areas near the location of museumView attachment 253782


how did you do the signs? I love them!


----------



## amylsp (May 11, 2020)

My Museum area is still a WiP. But I like that it’s a private area surrounded by pines and a lake with the North cliff behind it. So pretty at night.


----------

